
#c0ffee is the color - pavel_lishin
http://c0ffee.surge.sh/
======
vmarquet
I'm surprised no one yet has mentionned the famous stack overflow question:
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/8318911/why-does-html-
th...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/8318911/why-does-html-think-
chucknorris-is-a-color).

TLDR; For legacy reasons, some words produce valid colors even if they don't
respect the standard color formats. For example, "chucknorris" produces red.

~~~
eriknstr
Someone should make a list of all words and common phrases that result in a
color different from #000000 and then go through them all and pick out the
interesting ones.

By the way I didn't see any mention of max length. Is there a limitiation to
the length of the color string?

Bonus question: What color would the complete works of Shakespeare be? Take
all of his scene play manuscripts found on Project Gutenberg but excluding
duplicates if any, sort them in the order they were originally published and
concatenate into a single string.

~~~
ubernostrum
The HTML5 color parsing algorithm is less complex than it seems. Mostly it
boils down to "take any characters that aren't hex digits and replace them
with zeroes, then truncate the resulting string in a consistent way to produce
a 24-bit value".

------
lol768
Got to admit I was hoping it'd be a coffee-ish colour before I sorta parsed
the colour in my head and realised it was mostly green.

With that said there are some pretty cool ones (e.g. 5afe57 = safest = a
green) that do match up. Can't say I can think of many hugely practical uses
for this, but it's kinda neat!

~~~
nsomaru
Hmm. I've always wanted to parse colours in my head.

How do you do that?

~~~
LeonM
These CSS colors consist of 3 bytes in hex, the first gives the red value,
second green and the last is blue.

So:

    
    
      #FF0000 = 0xFF, 0x00, 0x00, which is pure red
      #0000FF = 0x00, 0x00, 0xFF, which is pure blue
      #FF00FF = 0xFF, 0x00, 0xFF, which is red and blue mixed, so it's purple (violet)
      #FFFFFF = 0xFF, 0xFF, 0xFF, all colors combined is white
    

etc

#C0FFEE = 0xC0, 0xFF, 0xEE, so by 'parsing' it in your head yo can see is
mostly green and blue, combined that's cyan.

~~~
Theodores
Yes but you grew up typing hex codes into a home computer connected to a tape
drive. You know what 8192 looks like in binary but everything beyond 65535 you
struggle with because you didn't have the registers for that on your 6502A.

It probably irritates you to see images scaled to 1000 pixels rather than
1024. What about that jpeg cell that is not 8 pixels square? Think of the
computational overhead and the need to go floating point just because someone
does not think in bytes. It is too late to tell them now, these kids ain't
spending winter typing in hex. Hex to them is like BCD is to you and who needs
binary coded decimal these days when emoji's need to be mastered?

I don't mean you personally, just them folk that know their hex from learning
to code that way. I think hex is important but it seems most front end
developers would prefer not to know.

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
> I think <INSERT_THING_HERE> is important but it seems most front end
> developers would prefer not to know.

This is my experience. There are two types of people in this industry, people
who want to make money quick and those who are technologists.

~~~
devdad
I disagree. Not wanting to learn hex does not make you less of a techie. One
can only focus on so much, and tech is huge.

~~~
cyphar
In Australia you learn about base-N numbers in primary school, I don't
understand why you see that as a huge undertaking. Ultimately if you ever have
to check the mode of a file on *nix, or interact with bitmasks in any way,
you're going to run into numbers in different bases. Not to mention memory
addresses when debugging.

I mean, it's not _mandatory_ but it's something you'll run into eventually
(though since I do quite low level systems programming, I expect that I see
hex a lot more often than web developers -- though CSS colours are also in
hex).

~~~
osandov
File modes are typically written in octal, not hex.

~~~
cyphar
What my point was meant to be is that you deal with numbers in different bases
all the time. Fixed.

------
nailer
Oh neat:

#F0E71D

is the colour of asafoetida:
[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=asafoetida&source=lnms&tbm...](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=asafoetida&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi44-Doz7jUAhVGC8AKHea9CY0Q_AUICygC&biw=1497&bih=540)

And #C0C0A5 is cocoa.

For fitness studio folks who are into hex (of which there are obviously
billions) #F17 (bright pink) would be popular too.

~~~
alikoneko
#B0BCA7 is also the color of a bobcat.

~~~
ch4s3
I really liked bobcat, but did not enjoy #B1DE75

------
atemerev
#c0fefe, you wanted to say.

~~~
tkyjonathan
That looks like covfefe

~~~
robschia
that's the joke

------
thebouv
Since #BADA55 keeps coming up:

[http://bada55.io/](http://bada55.io/)

~~~
semi-extrinsic
There's one colour standing out, where the hex doesn't match the word:
Rebeccapurple (#663399) was named in memory of Eric Meyer's daughter.

[https://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2014/06/19/rebeccapurple/](https://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2014/06/19/rebeccapurple/)

------
oxguy3
SAFEST is a decent green and ACIDIC is a decent red -- probably going to use
these instead of #f00 and #0f0 next time I need success/failure color codes
for some hastily-made web thing.

~~~
madeofpalk
flatuicolors.com is in my bookmark bar for good, quick colours.

------
turkeywelder
It's missing Badass: #b4da55. Lovely green colour :)

~~~
K2L8M11N2
Or just simply #bada55

~~~
turkeywelder
Genuinely, seriously I never noticed this.

aaaand THAT's why we do code reviews!

------
mrspeaker
This is great, but I'm not a fan of the "7 looks like a T"... my brain can't
make that work. I request an "Ice T" mode that does this:

    
    
        Array.from(document.querySelectorAll(".wrap > div"))
          .filter(n => n.getAttribute("name").includes("t"))
          .forEach(n => n.parentNode.removeChild(n));

~~~
wingerlang
You could just press "strict" like the instructions says.

~~~
3JPLW
7->T is definitely the most oblique of the four numbers. I'd say that 0 as O
is completely unobjectionable, and 1 as I mostly so. It's a lot easier for me
to read #c0ffee than #7a57e5.

~~~
wingerlang
He makes a direct reference to leetspeak [0] which has leet/1337 even in the
name. As someone who grew up alongside gaming, the T/7 connection is
acceptable without issues.

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet)

Also, go get from T to 7 is a few degrees of rotation.

------
madcaptenor
#B00B00 is the color of blood.

------
pavement
_HN feature request:_ three character hex code support for topcolor.

 _Bonus points:_ named color support for valid CSS colors, such as dodgerblue.

~~~
chrisbennet
It's supported and it appears in your HN profile once you have a certain
karma. The field is called "topcolor".

~~~
pavement
No, no shorthand values or semantic values are currently permitted. Only six
digit hex codes are accepted.

~~~
chrisbennet
Ah I see. I've never heard of a 3 character hex code and I mentally translated
it to "3 hex code".

------
forgot-my-pw
Isn't it just easier to memorize HTML color names?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_colors#HTML_color_names](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_colors#HTML_color_names)

------
jaclaz
The idea is nice, but (as a suggestion) I would add a drop down to "strict"
where you can tick whether to include 0 (zero) and 1 (one) as respectively O
and I, which is what everyone would likely read as well as - maybe - 5=S while
the 1 as L (as in 1337) and the 7=T are far less intuitive. To give anyone
freedom of choice maybe adding a "selectively strict" button with ticks for
each leet letter would be ideal (as an example I cannot read the 2 as R as it
is used on [http://bada55.io/](http://bada55.io/) ).

------
adolph
The yellow fiesta is similar to the yellow tone of the dishes

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiesta_(dinnerware)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiesta_\(dinnerware\))

------
Etheryte
It makes me both happy and uncomfortable that #dab and #dabbed are valid
colors.

~~~
TrickyRick
Christian Moms Against #dab

------
mxfh
I always paint my computer chassis' front panel in drab #facade.

~~~
rpastuszak
ha! I'm using it for most of the placeholder images
[http://placehold.it/300/facade/ffffff&text=hello:-%7D](http://placehold.it/300/facade/ffffff&text=hello:-%7D)

------
boozelclark
I wonder if they intentionally left out FAECE5? A brownish color

------
JoshTriplett
Nice.

One oddity: for some reason, the site's CSS makes text selection highlights
invisible. If you select text, the selection looks identical to unselected
text, though copy/paste still works.

Also, the color boxes appear to be editable text areas: if you click on one,
you can backspace or Ctrl-U and the text of the color vanishes, until you
hover/unhover it again and the text gets reset (because of the 1337/LEET
translation going on with hover/unhover).

~~~
vegardx
They seem to have intentionally done this, by setting ::selection to
transparent. I don't understand why some people think this is a good ideal,
for colorblind people this is a real nuisance.

~~~
JoshTriplett
For anyone who wants to select and copy text, this is a nuisance as well. (I
wanted to quote something from the page in a comment here, for instance.)

~~~
wruza
I'm periodically looking for browser extension that disables disabling of
selection, but still no luck.

What really annoys is that browsers still select page text as it lays in HTML,
ignoring CSS that places it differently. Also the entire fact that selection
spans really different blocks, so you have to aim precisely to start and end
it at appropriate places.

The main purpose of browser is to manage hypertext. How could _that_ be
implemented wrong?

------
merraksh
There's "tic", "toe", but not "tac". I guess we need a "even less strict"
option.

~~~
JoshTriplett
That likely has less to do with strictness of number/letter substitutions and
more to do with "tac" not appearing in the dictionary (unlike "tic" and
"toe").

~~~
merraksh
Apologies; I was unclear about what I wanted to be "less strict" (i.e. the
dictionary, in this case).

------
ajacksified
Nice - I built something similar a few years ago, mostly to mess around with
CSS columns
([http://thejacklawson.com/csswords/](http://thejacklawson.com/csswords/)). I
only used a regex over the system dictionary, so it doesn't include a lot of
what it probably could.

------
waynecochran
You should allow for an alpha-channel then you have two more letters and can
do the Java Class file magic number #CAFEBABE.

------
oever

        aspell -d en dump master | aspell -l en expand|grep -e 

'^[abcdefABCDEFlLoOsStT]\\{6\\}$'

------
19eightyfour
This is brilliant. I am going to be using these colors exclusively from now on
in all my designs.

------
jellyd0ts
Very cool! I found #c0ffee myself a while ago and it made me quite happy to
immediately know which color the title meant.

I didn't think of the other possibilities(like #bada55), but instead opted to
shorten it to 3 letter codes. The one I like most is #b00, a nice red.

------
zem
needs a medium-strict mode with a-f, 1 as I and 0 as O only. those two digits
seem a lot less of a stretch than the rest of the leet spectrum

------
brianzelip
Love the Roy Ayers!

~~~
octoploid
Yeah! The soundtrack (Coffy is the Color) is awesome:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ycOq6NwT_0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ycOq6NwT_0)

------
piyush_soni
Now that I know it, I'm going to be forever sad that #c0ffee color is not the
same as the color of coffee :(

------
vegbrasil
Maybe this could be open source? I wish to generate HEX colors using my non-
english language.

~~~
pacaro
Implementing this to run on an arbitrary dictionary would be a cute interview
question

------
narrowtux
I found it easier to view after I added `border: 10px solid #111;` to the
`.flexer` class

------
ubertaco
Seems appropriate that #D15C05 (DISCOS) is an ugly, 70s orange-brown.

------
asmosoinio
5AFE57 = safest is cool.

------
Scirra_Tom
The only time purple testes are not a cause for concern perhaps

------
ynniv
My topbar color is #badfoo, which is a somewhat sickly green.

~~~
cwisecarver
Mine is #BADA55; which is very nearby.

------
mikeycgto
My fav is #baebae

------
pklausler
#efface makes a nice background color.

------
_eric
> ctrl + f

> BADA55

> not found

> closes tab

~~~
haffla
Why did you even open the tab? It says English Dictionary...

~~~
krallja
[http://www.dictionary.com/browse/badass?s=t](http://www.dictionary.com/browse/badass?s=t)

------
meehow
#B00B1E is missing

------
kyledrake
This isn't related to the post content (which was great), but I noticed that
HN lists the domain as "surge.sh", which doesn't make a lot of sense because
surge.sh is just the web hosting service this site is on.

With the web, the convention right now is to treat the subdomain as a
different security origin (with the exception of www). So the link should show
c0ffee.surge.sh, not surge.sh.

If this is a manual setting, it probably also needs to be set for
neocities.org. I noticed that wordpress.com domains were being subdomained
properly.

It really shouldn't be manual, it should just always show the correct origin
domain.

~~~
germanier
There is the Public Suffix List but it doesn't seem to contain those domains.
Does HN use that list? [https://publicsuffix.org](https://publicsuffix.org)

~~~
kyledrake
I was warned to not use it by it's maintainers because it would make the root
of our domain potentially unusable. If I understand it correctly, it's
designed for things like domain roots (.com), not domains with subdomains.

~~~
jacobwg
It is useful for some security protections in such a hosted subdomain scenario
which is why herokuapp.com, herokussl.com, github.io, gitlab.io, etc are on
the list, but yes, you would not be able to use your primary domain there,
you'd need a dedicated domain for your customers and their subdomains.

Namely, having your hosting domain on the public suffix list means that
browsers will not allow setting cookies on the suffix (similar to how you
cannot set a cookie for ".com"), which prevents rogue websites on the same
root domain from stealing sensitive cookie values from other subdomains.

~~~
kyledrake
At any rate, wordpress.com is not on the public suffix list either, so that
doesn't appear to be the issue here.

------
zyxzevn
What is your favorite color, IDIOTS?

~~~
zyxzevn
Not much people understand my humor I believe..

